# filler



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am filling up new 75g and i was wondring what should i put in it. like a de clorinator or water conditioner. also do i just put in bio-spria and wait a couple of hours and check the water stuff(ph,ammonia,ect) then add the new baby red bellys. i need some help real fast. the fish are coming in 2 days.the help.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

A de-chlorinator plus some bio-spira will give you a cycled tank overnight.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Put in the de-clor, and bio spira ASAP!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Some goldfish will help cycle the tank quick also.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

and plants to.

good luck


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just got everything set up and filled.







but i ran into a probelm. the tanks is not sitting level. it is about a quarter to about a half of an inch. so i am draining it tomorow and putting som cork under neith it . is that a good idea. also i got the guy to hold the fish for a day so i have 3 days. Is it ok to use water from a hose. i let it ran for a couple of seconds . is that ok. thanks for the help.







o ya. will plactic plats help


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Plastic plants will not help. 
As for putting cork under the stand, I can not give any advice on that.
Water from your hose will work fine aslong as you use dechlorinator and some bio-spira you should be ok.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi:

I have some good luck so far..

My 55 Gallon I put in tap water, let the tank filter for 3days, put some live plants, and no fish ever died on me.

So now i got a new 40L and put tap water in, let the tank filter for 3days with 6 amazon swords (live plants), and 3 goldfish, none died.

Now my P's are in it and everything seems great.
-
I have used no drops to treat the water ever, 
nor have I ever used a water test kit.


----------

